# Buying the "fabric protection" for new furniture???



## dixie (May 20, 2011)

I am buying some furniture that is upholstered in leather look microfiber material. It looks and feels like it is some type of leather/ suede. Is it a good idea to buy the "fabric protection"?

I have read some reviews that it is an "add on" gimmick?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## pjrose (May 20, 2011)

Isn't the microfiber supposed to be really easy to clean?

When we got our couch ages ago (not microfiber) the price for the fabric protection was really high - We asked at a different furniture store and they said "that'll buy a lot of Scotchgard" - i.e. spray it yourself.

I believe I've also read/heard that Scotchgard-type fabric coatings can eventually can crack and then you have more problems than if it wasn't on at all.....but I don't know if that's correct.

Maybe Google for info?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 21, 2011)

You should get it.  It is relatively cheap insurance. The stuff works.  Most companies will not warranty fabric for more then one year.  Stain protection usually extends the warranty on fabric for 5 years.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2011)

Do you have little kids?

If not, you probably don't need it.

If you do, they'll probably destroy everything in the house anyway, so it's still not necessary.


----------



## laurac260 (May 21, 2011)

The fabric protection coating, or the fabric protection "insurance"?

Personally, I'd vote for both, but with a caveat on the "insurance".  We bought a sofa in 2002 from Ethan Allen.  We planned on keeping it for years .  We even bought upgraded cushions with springs in them so they would hold up longer. (it's 9 years old now and looks as good as the day we bought it).  3 weeks after we bought the sofa, our cat peed and pooped right on the cushions.  CUSHIONS.  Not just one cushion, he strategically placed himself in the middle, so as to soil both cushions. 

There is NO getting cat urine out of cushions.  They were garbage.   Had we not bought the insurance, we'd have been purchasing a new couch after 3 weeks, because by the time we discovered the incident it had soaked in deep into the cushions.  

The caveat is....once this incident happened I asked if I could buy the protection again, after all it's not like the couch was 10 years old, or even 3 years old...it was 3 weeks old.  No such luck, once you use the insurance once, it's done with.  The remaining life of the sofa is just crossing of fingers.


----------



## Tia (May 21, 2011)

Do you still have the offending cat or did it find a new outdoor home?




laurac260 said:


> ... 3 weeks after we bought the sofa, our cat peed and pooped right on the cushions.  CUSHIONS.  Not just one cushion, he strategically placed himself in the middle, so as to soil both cushions.
> 
> ....


----------



## NWL (May 21, 2011)

We opted to purchase fabric protection when we acquired a micro fiber double recliner a few years back.  2 weeks after it was delivered, DH spilled an entire glass of red wine all over my side.  I called the warranty company like the instructions said.  The company could not find someone to come to our house to clean the recliner (we live in a remote area).  The company simply delivered a new recliner.  Problem solved and DH was out of the doghouse.

I think it is worth it, especially if you get a 5 year warranty like we did.

Cheers!


----------



## tlwmkw (May 21, 2011)

I would find out what it is that they are putting on the fabric.  Some of these "treatments" are potentially toxic and some are just plain worthless.  I would find out a little more about it before deciding.

tlwmkw


----------



## dixie (May 21, 2011)

Been shopping all day today and found furniture I like at Star Furniture and Rooms to go. anyone have experience good or bad with either of these companies??
Then I guess i will make a decision on the fabric protection Ugh!
thanks


----------



## Texasbelle (May 25, 2011)

If you get the "scotchguard" protection, be sure to test it.  I put a few drops of water on our Lazyboy and it soaked in.  Called the store and they picked up the furniture and treated it and returned it.  If I had not tested it, we could have had stains later.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 25, 2011)

dixie said:


> Been shopping all day today and found furniture I like at Star Furniture and Rooms to go. anyone have experience good or bad with either of these companies??
> Then I guess i will make a decision on the fabric protection Ugh!
> thanks



It is the specific couch that matters, not the furniture store.

If you are wanting a couch that you will keep for a really long time, you will want one that has the following:

hardwood frame,
corner blocked - either doweled or screwed,
a foundation that is sturdy - the foundation is the part that the cushions will set on - lift up the cushions and feel what is under the gray fabric that they use to cover the springs or webbing - the highest end furniture will have springs that are like mattress springs that are either hand-tied or wire tied, a step below that is webbing (dense, strong webbing), a step below that is serpentine springs. What you do not want is just the fabric creating the foundation.

Ask the salesman to set the furniture over on its side for you so that you can look at the frame and corner blocking. 

And I agree that the fabric warranty which usually includes both the protection and the insurance is worth it if you need it and not worth it if you don't. 

If you want trendier furniture because you like for your home to look up to date rather than more traditional, then you should not spend as much for the furniture. 

I love shopping for furniture. Enjoy!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 25, 2011)

dixie said:


> Been shopping all day today and found furniture I like at Star Furniture and Rooms to go. anyone have experience good or bad with either of these companies??
> Then I guess i will make a decision on the fabric protection Ugh!
> thanks



Sorry - I missed that one of the companies that you are dealing with is Rooms to Go - they have really low end furniture and absolutely dreadful customer service. Also, they are set up for you to buy specific sets of furniture rather than only the pieces that you like. And the worst part of it is that the furniture LOOKS beautiful, it just won't stay that way because it is poorly made.

elaine


----------



## davhu1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Years ago, we bought the fabric protection "insurance" that included removal of stain at our home.  When we made a claim, they did not bother coming out.  They just refunded the insurance cost.  That experience tells me it is a scam.  They make money if no claim.  If you claim, they refund the insurance cost.  Cost of the damage sofa is not covered.  So you really have no protection.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 9, 2011)

Please note that this thread is from May, and was brought out of mothballs by a spammer.


----------

